# 1 bad caliper, have to replace both?



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

here's the situation: my g/f has a warped brake rotor due to a caliper not releasing properly. so all i have to do is sawp the rotor and the caliper and put new pads on and bleed the caliper, right? well her "know-it-all" step-dad is telling her that she needs to replace both calipers because if she doesn't then she'll be applying uneven braking forces to one side of the car. :bs: right? obviously if i replace the pads on one side i'll replace them on the other but swap the other good caliper??? please give me reason to tell him he's a dumbass.


----------



## kimgsrwild (Jun 20, 2004)

sno said:


> here's the situation: my g/f has a warped brake rotor due to a caliper not releasing properly. so all i have to do is sawp the rotor and the caliper and put new pads on and bleed the caliper, right? well her "know-it-all" step-dad is telling her that she needs to replace both calipers because if she doesn't then she'll be applying uneven braking forces to one side of the car. :bs: right? obviously if i replace the pads on one side i'll replace them on the other but swap the other good caliper??? please give me reason to tell him he's a dumbass.


hi, most of the time you only have to replace the bad side, look at the other side, if the piston boot loosk bad, then replace it, talk to guys at parts stores too,


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

obviously if the boot on either side is bad then it needs to be replaced. that wasn't what i was asking. what i was asking was that if you have one good caliper and one bad caliper do you have to replace them both like her step-dad is saying?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

bump


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sno said:


> obviously if the boot on either side is bad then it needs to be replaced. that wasn't what i was asking. what i was asking was that if you have one good caliper and one bad caliper do you have to replace them both like her step-dad is saying?


Kimgsrwild answered your question. There is no need to swap both calipers, unless both are extremely worn (old) or are shot. If you want to make sure you're going to get even brakeing forces across the board, get a new caliper in place of the bad one and rebuild the other. But most of the time, that isn't even necessary.

Also, please don't bump your posts after a day. We can still see them.


----------

